# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  verifying DMI pool data и проблемы после этого

## DiGitaL

Всем доброго времени суток! У меня вот такая ситуация ,помогите разобраться пожалуйста, а то раньше у меня никогда небыло такого.

Вобщем как то вечером я выключил комп - не из розетки а как всегда ALt+F4 выключение ну и т.д. На следующий день утром включаю комп и после первого экрана вылетает сообщение

verifying DMI pool data
non system disk or disk error!

ну я перевел, что он мне пишет мол неоткуда винду грузить, вынул винт на котром у меня винда стоит почистил его, посмотрел - на нем небыло никаких физических повреждение и никогда он у меня не подвергался ударам (ему кстати 4ый год пошел уже).

Вставил я винт обратно и опять на том экране:
verifying DMI pool data

и через 4 сек начала грузится винда. Ну я думал: фух! Мож глюкой какой был но не тут то было!!!!

После того как винда загрузилась комп начала работать в своем обычном режиме но через каждые 5-7 минут он зависал намертво секунд на 10-15 потом отвисал и такая проблема продолжается до сих пор. Очень сильно грузится проц хотя и процессов то загружено как и раньше было, ничего особенного ...

друзья посоветовали проверить на вирусы, ну я проверил касперским - ничего не было найдено.
Вобщем данная ситуация повторяется до сих пор, то зависнет, то отвиснет, в любом приложении, и даже на рабочем столе.

Да и кстати перед зависанием издается звук из системника (такой звук насколько я знаю происходит на 1 экране загрузки компа мож проц там включается или еще что ... )

Как мне решить данную проблему? Помогите пожалуйста!
P.S. Пока писал это сообщение комп завис 3 раза. :( 

С уважением, Дмитрий.

----------


## cyberdemon

с первого взгляда похоже на перегрев камня....у тебя Атлон ? они требуют более сильного охлаждения чем Интеловские коры Дуба... первые действия...сними куллер с камня...прочистий его, продуй решётки на радиаторе...старую термопасту сотри...намаж новую равномерным тонким слоем слоем....поставь куллер на место, и проверь покачивая его, насколько прочно он стоит на месте...если у него пластиковые защёлки, то скорее всего нужна будет замена куллера... проверь рукой температуру на радиаторе на северном камне (тот что под процессором находится)...

----------


## DiGitaL

Спасибо за ответ, это была моя ошибка! Неделю назад я эксперементировал со ждущим режимом (чтобы все вырубалось и кулеры в т.ч.) и поэтому в Power Management напортачил чего то ... вчера сбросил биос теперь все норм ... да кстати а незнаете как сделать чтобы при входе в ждущим режим у компа вырубались все вентиляторы и т.д. чтобы он был как выключен но был в ждущем режиме? Потипу как у висты есть режим Гибернация ...

----------


## cyberdemon

я бы не советовал отключать совсем куллера...всё таки камень грееца даже в спящем режиме, хотя и не так интенсивно как при работе...но хочу заметить, что, температура снимаецца с корпуса процессора..а что там творицца на ядре - одному чёрту известно... )

----------

